

Show HN: Mail Rep – Let a pro set up and manage your email deliverability - zrail
https://www.petekeen.net/mail-rep

======
jefflinwood
It's an interesting pitch - but as a customer of say, SendGrid, why wouldn't I
just continue to use them?

Would this be for organizations who send so much email that SendGrid (or
Mandrill/MailGun/etc.)'s pricing wouldn't be cost-effective?

~~~
zrail
This works along side your current senders, it doesn't replace them. I take a
look at your senders, install some analytics, and recommend DNS changes that
boost your deliverability.

